# Creating new folders in My Shows..



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I want to be able to create my own folder within the My Shows directory. I currently have like 4 seasons recorded of one of my kid's favorite shows. To have to scroll through like 100 recorded shows to find the one that you want to watch is just annoying... I want to be able to just create my own folder and label it like Season 1, Season 2, etc... so I can move the episodes around to make it more manageable.. :up:


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

swong_88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to be able to create my own folder within the My Shows directory. I currently have like 4 seasons recorded of one of my kid's favorite shows. To have to scroll through like 100 recorded shows to find the one that you want to watch is just annoying... I want to be able to just create my own folder and label it like Season 1, Season 2, etc... so I can move the episodes around to make it more manageable.. :up:


Can't be done. What you could do is transfer them to your computer and organize them there.

Edit: I see in another post that your kids are accessing things via a Mini, so moving things off to the computer is not a viable solution.


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, I could not find a way to do it either.. I don't have Tivo Desktop or anything so I am not trying to transfer shows from my computer to the Tivo. I am using it as whole home DVR with two Tivo Minis... 

I just want a way to manage all of my recorded shows better... Heck, I would even take a sorting feature on the names of the episodes.. Currently, it only sorts by name of the recorded shows. When you enter into the folder of your shows, it sorts everything by the date it was recorded only.. I wish you could do another sort there so it would sort by name of episode or maybe episode number... That would make it easier to find things as well...


----------



## lsheptx (Jan 27, 2015)

This feature is sooooo needed.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You can sort by seasons, in the folder look at the sorting shortcuts at the top of the listing. That may work better for you.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You can sort by seasons, in the folder look at the sorting shortcuts at the top of the listing. That may work better for you.


Assuming you're responding to the OP, you do realize that the post is more than a year old, right?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Understood. I was responding to the one who resurrected this in the first place.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

lsheptx said:


> This feature is sooooo needed.


Agreed. Creating folders would keep recordings scheduled from the room and the DVR in separate folders. This way things can be better organized.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think a better solution is during the one pass creation is to be able to assign keywords then in the now playing folder you could add keywords to the left bar and be able to show only those files that have those keywords. This way you could have a program show up what appears to be multiple folders. Effectively its a search filter through now playing.


----------

